# Walnut crotch



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I am still milling some storm blown down walnut and came across a nice crotch today.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Small pile, but they are sure pretty, every one of them.


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

son of a:yes:


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Dang it, Daren... :wallbash:You're gonna make me want to move back to the farm and buy a sawmill...:cowboy:

Nice looking wood...


----------

